# Is Fujifilm X-F1 a good buy for Rs13,400



## vikash (Aug 6, 2014)

*Is Fujifilm X-F1 a good buy>> A DSLR under 30k*

I am looking for a point and shoot camera, with some manual controls and I came across this camera. I couldn't do a lot of research on the subject, due to my in-experience in the field.
--Questionnaire 

*What's your budget?*
Upto 20k

*Camera type?*
Point and Shoot

*Body Style?*
Compact or Bridge (bulky) not quite of an issue

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
Will be nice to get some decent optical zoom, but still image quality is the primary objective

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Friends and families, mostly. 

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Mostly out doors.

*Video?*
Not an issue

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
Fujifilm X-F1 (for it's picture quality (as read from sources), am still a noob in much of understanding )

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
No

*From where will you be buying?*
Online/Local store whichever is reliable

*Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...*
It would be great if I can get RAW pictures, I like experimenting on photoshop.

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*.
-Noticed that X-F1 supports RAW pictures.
-I don't care about the megapixels, as I have come across some cameras with UHD resolution and not at all good picture quality.
-Not looking for an SLR right now, but would love to get as much manual controls as possible.


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, XF1 for 13k is a good buy.

- Yes. But how flexible? 20k, 30k, 50k or no limit. You can go as high as RX1.
- Correct
- Fine.
- More the controls, higher the price will be.

We could use more info than these. If you don't have a clue, find the questionnaire (in my signature) and see if you can feed us more information.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2014)

fujifilm is a great buy for photo enthusiast but remember it have just 3x optical zoom if it matters to you...and it looks awesome


----------



## srkmish (Aug 7, 2014)

Just look at these pics from a xf-1. Mindblowing for such a budget cam. Looks like taken from a high end dslr. Another great alternative is the olympus xz-10 costing almost the same.

Capturing the 2013 Austin Fan Fest with the Fuji XF1 | atmtx photo blog


----------



## vikash (Aug 7, 2014)

nac said:


> Yes, XF1 for 13k is a good buy.
> 
> - Yes. But how flexible? 20k, 30k, 50k or no limit. You can go as high as RX1.
> - Correct
> ...



Added the questionnaire.


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2014)

Large sensor compact - XF1, P340
If you fancy more controls, features and ok with typical small sensor, you can check out XZ10.
All of the above models costs around/under 15k

P340 will score in IQ, but slow performance, poor menu options.
XF1 IQ will be close to P340, but poor quality zoom ring.
XZ10 - Jaw dropping features for this price range, but typical small sensor.


----------



## vikash (Aug 7, 2014)

So, your personal preference- XF1 or P340.
If it's P340, given the price difference of 4k, is it worth it.
And if it's XF1, I better hurry.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2014)

My personal choice would be XZ10. But undoubtedly it's IQ won't match P340 or XF1. Still I would pick XZ10 for the amount of controls, built, features...

Buy the one you like. Check the models in near by stores and decide.


----------



## vikash (Aug 8, 2014)

UPDATE: Now I am thinking that the phone cameras are not bad and I also have a digital camera, which is, at least getting the job done. So, thinking about an SLR now. *So should I post it as a new thread?*

-Budget 30k+4k(strech if missing some beauty).
-I'll put the questionnaire once I get a green signal from you guys, whether to start a new thread, or continue here itself.
-BTW there is some craziness in flipkart for Nikon D5100.   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], you being a canon guy, will be the best to guide me through.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], saw your comment-
*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/161746-camera-talk-post2146422.html#post2146422

That can save me a whole lot of money. Is it a go...


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2014)

If you want to open a new thread, open one. Just post a link to this thread, so you can avoid post like "why you want to buy XF1 and a DSLR". 

I guess you can change the thread title, but I am not sure. (Sample title - Is Fujifilm X-F1 a good buy? > WTB a DSLR - 30k)

Right now 1100D (Both body+kit and dual lens combo) is a steal.

600D price has increased, so I wouldn't suggest unless it's selling around/under 28k.
Newer Nikon models have plenty of pixels and noticeably better IQ than their predecessor. But I would stick with the older ones D3100/D5100 as I can get it much cheaper. The same applies to 1200D as well. 

Point to note: If you're buying Nikon DSLR, just make sure the seller is authorized Nikon dealer. If you're buying online, ask the sellers details including address and verify them @ Nikon's site. Nikon have more than 2500 authorized dealers in India. 

Nikon won't honour warranty if you bought it from non-authorized seller. Up to my knowledge, Canon didn't announce such statement. So we are good with Canon (at least for now).


----------



## vikash (Aug 8, 2014)

What about the picture quality when put against d5100 of Nikon. I saw somewhere in the forum ki both d5100 and 1100d are old in terms of hardware. As I said I am no pro, but still I mean a beauty at just 17k would make me the happiest person on earth. 
So, just give me a green signal to buy this one. So that I don't wait anymore.


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2014)

Based on the reviews, IQ of 1100D is not as good as D3100/5100/3200/3300/5200. But I don't see any massive/or any gap between in IQ among those cameras. 
Check these links and have fun the tool 

*www.digitalversus.com/digital-camera/face-off

Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review

Canon Rebel T3 / EOS 1100D Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## vikash (Aug 9, 2014)

Discussion moved to *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/186245-dslr-under-30k.html
-------
I don't know how to close the thread!!


----------

